# estar bem do seu



## Gaio

Pertenece a una novela de Jorgue Amado e imagino que es una "frase hecha". Me la podria alguien trasladar al español y decirme si es de uso actualmente. Gracias


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Hola Gaio, bienvenido/a.

Sugiero que pongas más contexto porque podría cambiar de sentido dependiendo de lo que le sigue.


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> Hola Gaio, bienvenido/a.
> 
> Sugiero que pongas más contexto porque podría cambiar de sentido dependiendo de lo que le sigue.



Sí, así es. "Estar bem do seu *lado*", por ejemplo, podría significar al menos dos cosas:

- "sentirse bien en tu compañía (en su compañía)";
- "estar precisamente al lado tuyo (al lado de él o ella)".


----------



## vf2000

Gaio said:


> Pertenece a una novela de Jorgue Amado e imagino que es una "frase hecha". Me la podria alguien trasladar al español y decirme si es de uso actualmente. Gracias



De uso atual, na belíssima terra do Jorge Amado significa estar tranqüilo, não estar nem ai pra nada.

Eu estou bem do meu (não estou nem ai, não ligo pra nada)
Ele está bem do dele
Você está bem do seu
etc.

AXÉ


----------



## Mangato

Eso es  de Gabriela, cravo e canela? Entendí que estar bem do seu es algo así como estar a gusto


----------



## WhoSoyEu

vf2000 said:


> De uso atual, na belíssima terra do Jorge Amado significa estar tranqüilo, não estar nem ai pra nada.
> 
> Eu estou bem do meu (não estou nem ai, não ligo pra nada)
> Ele está bem do dele
> Você está bem do seu
> etc.
> 
> AXÉ


Ou seja, na Bahia, de Jorge, de Caê, de Gil, e de Todos os Santos.


----------



## anaczz

> Ou seja, na Bahia, de Jorge, de Caê, de Gil, e de Todos os Santos.



E de vf2000!!


----------



## vf2000

Mangato said:


> Eso es  de Gabriela, cravo e canela? Entendí que estar bem do seu es algo así como estar a gusto


É mais como estar indiferente a uma situação, "todos estavam preocupados e ele estava bem do dele"

Amigos, vocês sabem que a Bahia é de Todos, não?
AXÉ!!!


----------



## Mangato

Aquí tenemos una expresión * estar a lo suyo*

significa que no le importan las circunstacias de los demás.  Una actitud en cierto modo egoista.  
"todos estavam preocupados e ele estava bem do dele"
"todos estabam preocupados y el estaba a lo suyo"


----------



## vf2000

Mangato said:


> Aquí tenemos una expresión * estar a lo suyo*
> 
> significa que no le importan las circunstacias de los demás.  Una actitud en cierto modo egoista.


Não concordo. Significa apenas que a pessoa não está ligando. Isso de não se importar com os outros e de ser egoísta eu acho exagero.
"Gabriela passou de bikini e ele continuou bem do dele"

AXÉ


----------



## Mangato

Acho que não me expresei bem.  _*Estar a lo suyo*_ nem sempre tem que ver com o egoismo. Só algumas vezes
A menudo é estar abstraído, indiferente ao que acontece ao seu redor.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

En Argentina se dice "estar *en* la suya".  
Depende cómo venga la mano puede significar lo siguiente:

Abstraído / Indiferente y con mala predisposición / Tranquilo / Concentrado

Puede haber otros sentidos más, difiere en la preposición solamente comparada con la frase de uso español porque el significado es el mismo.


----------



## anaczz

É verdade... no Brasil também existe a expressão "estar na sua", com o mesmo significado (mas acho que já está meio fora de moda).


----------



## Gaio

Pertenece a la novela "Terras sem-fim" y agradezco la informacion a todos en especial a vf2000.


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> É mais como estar indiferente a uma situação, "todos estavam preocupados e ele estava bem do dele"
> 
> Amigos, vocês sabem que a Bahia é de Todos, não?
> AXÉ!!!


 

Encontré la frase repetida en Gabriela, cravo e canela

Eles vai passar a noite caçando o negro. E o negro aqui *bem do seu*, tirando prosa com Gabriela.


----------

